# 2ww. Vitamins?



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am currently on the two week wait after having iui on the 2ww and i thought about getting some vitamins to help... Although now im thinking they wont get in my system for weeks now anyway....hmm


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi mustbe- i've not heard of any vitamins especially for the 2ww. i know people seem to drink lots of milk, pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts but i havent researched why these things help and they didnt help me last month as i got a BFN. 
i have been taking the boots pre conception vitamin tablets for a couple of months now, they contain folic acid as well as all the vitamins and nutrients you need to give you the best chance. they are 3 for 2 at the mo at £3.99 for a pack of 30.
hope you're coping well on your 2ww!! good luck x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks hevaroo. I might have a look in boots. Yeah i have brazil nuts and ive had a few milky drinks before bed. Dont like pineapple so gonna avoid the juice lol. Ive also been taking folic acid for about 6 months now i think. So as long as im keeing healthy i can go far wront really.


----------

